# 7idp transition vs Fox launch vs alpinestars para enduro knee pads



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey all, I've been trying to find a suitable set of knee pads to wear for trail riding.. 

I really wanted to like the Dainese trail skins, but after running some medium and then large, they just rub the top of my knee cap raw. Just don't suit as much as I would like them to.

No shops around me have anything to try, so always have to order and hope for the best. Wasting a lot of money now selling them off secondhand. 

Anyway.. Thinking maybe something like the 7idp transition or fox launch enduro, alpinestars too might be the way to go. They seemed a bit minimalist in protection to me, more like thick socks? But then see a lot of people using and rating them.

Any recommendations between the two? What one provides more protection?

Thanks
Joel


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

See my thread about the ixs cleavers... i really rate them.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

I only have experience with: Kali Aazis 180, Fox Launch Enduro, G-Form and RaceFace Charge.

In order of protection I'd rate them in that order. The G-Form and Fox Launch padded areas are similar in thickness but the Fox guards have thicker material everywhere else. The RaceFace Charge are sort of like thick socks and very minimal. 

I prefer the Fox Launch Enduro for 98% of my riding. I'll use the Kali guards for scary stuff.


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

As you saw from your own experience fit is a huge issue so just order from a store that gives you the option to return anything no questions asked like backcountry/comp. cyclist.

There are now so many pads available in the lightweight category in a range of prices that its just a matter finding what works for you.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

I too had the same problem with pads either rubbing or not fitting.
I'm convinced people only buy Trail Skins because they are cheap, because the fit of them is terrible.
In the end I ordered loads from chainreaction and kept sending them back..!!
Finally I kept IXS Flow's, the fit is great they are nice and soft inside and no rubbing..


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Funny you say that, I've got myself some ixs flows now and seriously so comfortable! I'm stoked. Feels like reasonable amount of protection too. 

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Put the ixs flows through a test today.. Didn't go so well.









Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

Ouch..!!!
What happened, did they slide down your leg.??


----------



## Joel Fitzgerald (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, took the initial impact I think then ended up around my ankles as I slid another meter. 

Sent from my XT1092 using Tapatalk


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

IXS Cleavers.

Ive said it before lol..
Multiple stacks and not once have I had a scratch on my knee, they have not fallen down or moved during a stack.


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow. 
I really like my Fox Launch Pros, they stay put. Anyone has tried these and found something better? More breathable and comfortable?

I've owned the Dianese Trails skins which I've used twice and aren't comfortable. I've also used GForms and they are ok but they are prone to slipping depending on how you crash. So far I've been using the Fox Launch Pros mostly which is almost perfect except they can get a little hot.

I have my eye on the 7iDP Tactic Knee Pad. Looks nice and might be something I'd like to try in the future.


----------



## rpearce1475 (Jan 24, 2015)

I had some trail skins, they were great but would start rubbing me raw after around 20 miles. Currently using some Specialized Atlas knee pads for everything short of shuttle riding. I really like them, very comfortable stay in place and more substantial padding than G-forms, etc.


----------



## JCWages (Jan 26, 2015)

jacksonlui said:


> Wow.
> I really like my Fox Launch Pros, they stay put. Anyone has tried these and found something better? More breathable and comfortable?
> 
> I've owned the Dianese Trails skins which I've used twice and aren't comfortable. I've also used GForms and they are ok but they are prone to slipping depending on how you crash. So far I've been using the Fox Launch Pros mostly which is almost perfect except they can get a little hot.
> ...


We tried the 7idp Covert and they were not comfortable at all. The bottom of the foam padding really dug into my shin. To make them comfortable I would have to trim the main foam pad. The design idea with removable padded layer is great but the implementation needs work.

We also tried the IXS Flows and they were more comfortable. They are pretty short though and I didn't like them as much as my Fox Launch Enduro. They do offer more protection though.

Jeni finally ended up with the Race Face Indy guards. The fit is great and they offer a little upper shin protection. They can get hot due to the greater length but since I haven't worn them on a ride I'm not sure if they are warmer than the Fox Launch.

FWIW, her and I wear roughly the same size knee guard so we swap around in an effort to find ones we like. Thank God for Amazon Prime. LOL


----------



## bbeltramo (Aug 7, 2012)

+1 for fox launch pros, I've had them for 4 years, taken some brutal spills, and never had a scratch on my knee, and they are only just now starting to lose their elasticity and slide a little. Sure they are warm, but darn if they don't work

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

Fox launch pros


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I've been using the Coverts for some time. It's light, breathable, and offers decent protection. Had a crash yesterday and it saved my knee but didn't have any padding on the side of the knees which I think its a good idea. Now I want to look for something just as light, breathable, and comfortable, but with some side protection. I'm such a clutz.


----------

